# WTB 4 qt glass butter churn



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I am looking to buy a 4 quart glass butter churn with a metal paddle. If anyone has one would you please message me. I am looking forward to making butter with a churn instead of my hand mixer. thanks


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Found one. Thanks to a fellow homesteadingtoday member


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I have always used a Kitchen Aid mixer and just found some of these for sale on several sites however for being an antique and almost $60 each, I'll have to pass. If you find one in good condition that works, send me a message. Thanks


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

Unfortunately the deal fell through for the churn Therefore, I am still looking Help


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

please remove this thread. Got me one on ebay


----------

